# What temp to set smoker for keeping bbq chickens warm?



## victorytea (Jun 23, 2013)

I have the Masterbilt 30 electric smoker and want to keep 11 chicken halves warm while I cook another 11. What would be the appropriate temp to set the smoker at to accomplish this?    Thanks- Paul


----------



## themule69 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Paul

I don't see how you are going to have 11 in keeping warm and 11 cooking in the same smoker.

Wrap the 11 cooked chickens in foil. Place in large ice chest. Wrap with towels. stuff the rest of the ice chest with towels. you should then be good to go.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 23, 2013)

Paul their is one more thing. Remember to post pics. If you don't post pics. The smoking Gods might pay you a little visit.

They might
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  or you might get 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If it were me I wouldn't take the chance 







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## victorytea (Jun 23, 2013)

I will be bbqing the other 11 (cornell style) on my grill- it only holds 11.    Paul


----------



## victorytea (Jun 23, 2013)

There are no pictures to post. I merely want to know how to keep my cooked chickens warm in the Masterbilt- what temp? I just don't like the idea of towels and ice boxes. Would a 150 degree temp do it?  Thanks for your participation- Paul


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 23, 2013)

:worthless


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd wrap them in towels and put them in a cooler.  Dont forget to post pics.


----------



## victorytea (Jun 23, 2013)

What the hell am I going to take pictures of- my smoker? Maybe the chicken halves.  How about the temperature gauge. Would that satisfy your obsession with graphics? I just wondered what temp to set the smoker to keep cooked halves warm for serving.  Paul


----------



## victorytea (Jun 23, 2013)

thanks


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 23, 2013)

Safe holding temp for hot food is 140 or higher. Male sure the chicken reaches 165 before you start to hot hold them.


As for the pictures. People here like to admire what others have made. It could be anything from food, smokers, mods or really anything you would like to share.....


----------



## dougmays (Jun 24, 2013)

Another method you might consider is to smoke the first 11 for half the time and then finish in the oven at the same temp. Then throw the other 11 in...this way you have less waiting time in between and less "warming time". Your first batch may not be as smokey but poultry absorbs smoke pretty easily. Just something to think about


victorytea said:


> thanks


Let's keep it friendly here guys...


----------



## victorytea (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks JarJar and Doug- just got a little frustrated last night when there was absolutely no need for pictures. I suppose I,m on the blackball list now- oh well, I can still read the messages.   Paul


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 24, 2013)

WHAT??  NO PICTURES??  I thought there would be pictures!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Sorry Paul but it had to be said.  No hard feelings I hope.  I could tell you where getting frustrated but thank you for posting this.  Haven't laughed this much in quite a while.  Sounds as if the guys finally got ya sorted.  Good luck my friend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2013)

victorytea said:


> Thanks JarJar and Doug- just got a little frustrated last night when there was absolutely no need for pictures. I suppose I,m on the blackball list now- oh well, I can still read the messages.   Paul



I don't see where any infractions have been enforced. I'm sorry that you had to go through that! This is not what this forum is supposed to be about!!!  We are all supposed to be here helping each other!!!

OK now, everybody else:

*Not every thread needs pictures to answer a question and this was a simple question and I don't see where pictures would have helped anything! Really none of you know what 11 chickens look like???? And do you need to see them to tell how to keep them warm????*

I think this was very disrespectful to the OP!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 24, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> victorytea said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks JarJar and Doug- just got a little frustrated last night when there was absolutely no need for pictures. I suppose I,m on the blackball list now- oh well, I can still read the messages.   Paul
> ...


Sorry Paul that some got obsessed with pics. If you aren't comfortable or just don't want to wrap them and put in a cooler, you can always, pop them into pans and cover tightly with foil and leave them in the smoker as JarJar stated. You might add a bit of chicken broth or other complementary liquid to the pans just to ensure they stay moist. Goodluck with the smoking and grilling!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy Derailed tthread Batman!!
I'm glad your question was answered. Thanks   JarJar. My questions is will the MES go as low as 140? That would almost be reason enough to buy one, even for stickburners. Would make a great warming oven for catering gigs or big parties.  Hope the chicken cook worked out.


----------



## sound1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Holy Derailed tthread Batman!!
> I'm glad your question was answered. Thanks JarJar. My questions is will the MES go as low as 140? MES 40 goes down to 100 and yes, works well as a holding oven That would almost be reason enough to buy one, even for stickburners. Would make a great warming oven for catering gigs or big parties. Hope the chicken cook worked o


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 25, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Holy Derailed tthread Batman!!
> I'm glad your question was answered. Thanks JarJar. My questions is will the MES go as low as 140? That would almost be reason enough to buy one, even for stickburners. Would make a great warming oven for catering gigs or big parties. Hope the chicken cook worked out.


Yes they do. As Sound1 said I think it is 100, but not 100% sure. If you are going to get and use one as a holding oven. I would suggest the MES 40 do to its size and ability to take larger pans. The MES30 is a bit small IMO. No matter what size you get, i would make sure to check the thermometer for the chamber. the MES30 we have at work is off by 10 degrees. It runs low....


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 25, 2013)

I would definitely use a therm or two inside the MES to keep track of the holding and internal temps of the chickens, both from it getting too hot or too cool, very wise idea.  Monitoring hot food cases in deli's are the same problem; keep it hot enough to stay above a certain temp but not too hot that will dry out the product.  This certainly was a very valid question and thank you so much for asking it, we all became more educated on it, and as a moderator, I apologize for the Qview comments and please disregard them, no Qview was necessary for this post.  Thank you again!


----------



## victorytea (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, Thank You. I have always received good advice from the members of this forum and place some of my buying decisions on this advice. So far hasn't failed me. What I like is that the guys are a lot like myself- a tad obsessive.  It's details that make the difference.   Paul


----------



## yardbird (Jun 27, 2013)

victorytea, I know the wrap-in-foil-and-towels-and drop-'em-in-a-cooler may sound a bit chancy if you've not done it before. I took a leap of faith and had 30 pounds of chicken leg quarters that I did for a party. While I've since also done it with whole chickens by double wrapping in foil and towels and into the cooler, the leg quarters were put into foil pans and covered with foil and stacked in the cooler with towels and a couple pieces of cardboard to stiffen the stack. After FOUR HOURS in the cooler, they were still too hot to hold in your bare hand. So it really is a decent method to hold meat. Look up (google) "Faux Cambro". It's a culinary term and this proven method has been around for a very long time.

That being said, and if it's still not an option you're comfortable with, and temp that's BELOW your final cooking temp (and above 140) should be fine. I've held in a heated box at 150 for poultry. You have 2 enemies when holding. If uncovered, you run the risk of drying out the meat. This is a function of time. So a shorter hold time is more desirable. If you COVER the meat, then your enemy is time as the longer it's wrapped and holding, the softer your skin or bark becomes. So again, a shorter hold time is more desirable. If you cover and hold you can flop them around on a hot grill just prior to serving to crisp up the outsides.


----------



## boston butt bob (Oct 3, 2018)

I have 2 masterbuilt 40" electric smokers that I use as warmers on a regular basis.  I've had no problems.  It keeps the butts out of the danger zone.  I usually set the temperature at 155 or 160.  Good Luck


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 3, 2018)

boston butt bob said:


> I have 2 masterbuilt 40" electric smokers that I use as warmers on a regular basis.  I've had no problems.  It keeps the butts out of the danger zone.  I usually set the temperature at 155 or 160.  Good Luck



Good info, this thread is about 5 years old and the folks haven't been seen in a while, but someone will be able to utilize the info.

Chris


----------



## camgatr (Apr 6, 2019)

boston butt bob said:


> I have 2 masterbuilt 40" electric smokers that I use as warmers on a regular basis.  I've had no problems.  It keeps the butts out of the danger zone.  I usually set the temperature at 155 or 160.  Good Luck


Ha! Thank you! I smoked 4 and was curious what temp pork butts are safe. Thank you! ps - I'll post pics, lol


----------

